# Dv 2011



## Raj57 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am a DV lottery winner for 2011 . However my case number is in 44 thousand range. 
Anyone got an idea what are my chances for getting 2nd letter , heard it easy for those having case number less then 10 thousand.

Please share you idea :confused2:


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Raj57 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a DV lottery winner for 2011 . However my case number is in 44 thousand range.
> Anyone got an idea what are my chances for getting 2nd letter , heard it easy for those having case number less then 10 thousand.
> ...


DV Lottery 2011 Status Check

DV Lottery 2011 Status Check is available. As of July 1, 2010, entrants (who previously completed online DV entry through the official website at Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery) are able to check the status of their entry through the E-DV website at Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery. Entrants need to use their own confirmation page information from the time of their entry (October 2, 2009, to November 30, 2009), to check the status to find out if their Diversity Visa Lottery entry was or was not selected. To review applicable instructions for DV 2011 entrants, see 2011 Diversity Visa Lottery Instructions


----------



## Raj57 (Aug 10, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> DV Lottery 2011 Status Check
> 
> DV Lottery 2011 Status Check is available. As of July 1, 2010, entrants (who previously completed online DV entry through the official website at Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery) are able to check the status of their entry through the E-DV website at Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery. Entrants need to use their own confirmation page information from the time of their entry (October 2, 2009, to November 30, 2009), to check the status to find out if their Diversity Visa Lottery entry was or was not selected. To review applicable instructions for DV 2011 entrants, see 2011 Diversity Visa Lottery Instructions


HI Davis,

I have check this link before and already send document to KCC . I wanted to know , what are the chances of get 2nd letter . If my case# is more than 40 thousand


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Raj57 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a DV lottery winner for 2011 . However my case number is in 44 thousand range.
> Anyone got an idea what are my chances for getting 2nd letter , heard it easy for those having case number less then 10 thousand.
> ...



Selected applicants who do not receive visas by September 30, 2011 will derive no further benefit from their DV-2011 registration


----------



## oswell (May 26, 2011)

Hello 
Am DV-2011 winner from Uganda, i kindly seek for advice. KCC has scheduled my interview together with my wife on 30th June 2011 unfortunately my wife is pregnant and her due date to give birth is around 30th June 2011. And on top of that she can't go for x-ray examination. How do i go about this? Do they expect pregnant ladies from x-ray tests? Can i postpone the interview to late July around 25th July 2011? Won't i be risking our chances of succeeding in getting a visa?

Case No : 2011AF00048XXX
Enter the lottery : 2009 Oct
1st NL Received : 05/06/2010
2nd NL Received :24/05/2011
Status : 2nd NL is sent from KCC confirmed by KCC on (20/04/2011)
Police clearance : 04/05/2011
Medical :waiting
Interview Date: 30th June 2011 scheduled by KCC
Interview successful :
Visa pickup :
POE:
GC Received :
SSN Received :


----------



## Raj57 (Aug 10, 2010)

oswell said:


> Hello
> Am DV-2011 winner from Uganda, i kindly seek for advice. KCC has scheduled my interview together with my wife on 30th June 2011 unfortunately my wife is pregnant and her due date to give birth is around 30th June 2011. And on top of that she can't go for x-ray examination. How do i go about this? Do they expect pregnant ladies from x-ray tests? Can i postpone the interview to late July around 25th July 2011? Won't i be risking our chances of succeeding in getting a visa?
> 
> Case No : 2011AF00048XXX
> ...



You can seek for an advise from the doctor provided by the US immigration list. I am sure your wife don't need to do x-ray examination since she is pregnant.
Go for the interview in the same date and take a certificates from the doctor should be fine. 
No where in the world x-ray is done for pregnant women.


----------



## oswell (May 26, 2011)

Raj57 said:


> You can seek for an advise from the doctor provided by the US immigration list. I am sure your wife don't need to do x-ray examination since she is pregnant.
> Go for the interview in the same date and take a certificates from the doctor should be fine.
> No where in the world x-ray is done for pregnant women.


Thanks Raj, let me try that and i will get back to you. Regards Francis


----------



## oswell (May 26, 2011)

Hi Raj45, 

I just have another question. If we get the immigration visa before my wife and wait for her to give birth before we travel to US for green card. Does this have any implication on the new born baby to travel with us to USA? Thank you so much for your help.


----------

